# Seriously, Whats the world coming to...?



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

This kids just added me on Myspace, hes 13 years of age..

And he keeps Gaboon Vipers.., hes kept them from the age of 10 apparently...

He got pictures heading them etc.. and on his pool table..

Crikey, im my oppinon it's freaking scary...

:devil:


----------



## shaneo95 (Jan 5, 2008)

Whats his myspace? will see for myself also


----------



## Snake_Pliskin (Apr 7, 2008)

omg.. seriously? what kind of parent would let a kid have those.. :censor: i dunno who to start ranting about first to be honest.


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

ive PM'd you his myspace...

I dont want to put it up for everyone to see...


Apparently hes got it to privite, so youve gotta add him


----------



## muru (Apr 27, 2008)

you havnt mentioned where he's from yet?


----------



## Snake_Pliskin (Apr 7, 2008)

i bet hes in the united states of crazyness!!


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Snake_Pliskin said:


> i bet hes in the united states of crazyness!!


ding ding


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

muru said:


> you havnt mentioned where he's from yet?


Sorry Pensavalia (sp) in the USA


----------



## Snake_Pliskin (Apr 7, 2008)

yeah got it in one.. what a good guess i made eh! :lol2:
had to be america.... lol


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

SiUK said:


> ding ding


seen them yet mate :?


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

thats scary, how can kids be allowed to keep these???


----------



## weelad (Jul 25, 2006)

imagine what would happen to the hobby if he got bit :bash:


----------



## emily89 (Mar 18, 2008)

scary isnt it, idiots.


----------



## fatratsandcheesekk (May 18, 2008)

that is scary whats going to hasppen if the worst case they get bitten shurly a 14yo would not fair as well as an adult


----------



## tomsdragons (Dec 23, 2007)

it would be worse if it was a u.k kid that was keeping them, then we would all be in deep "pooh"..( not swearing!)


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

lest we forget our good friend Steve Irwin was working with venomous and crocodilians at about the same age. if anything.... i'm envious.


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

Oh come on. I've been keeping Gaboons, Komodo's, Kraits, Dodos, and a Tyranasaur since I was 8 months old.

:whistling2:


----------



## Hardwicki (Jun 18, 2007)

Meh natural selection, leave them to it. If he gets biten its one less dumb human being out there!

That sounds really mean when i read it back but its what my dad always used to say:lol2:


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

They don't have liscencing in place in teh US do they?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

some states they do others they dont.


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

OMG Realy? Im a "kid" as such, more of a teenager but i realy dont see how these people can not even think of the devastation of things that can happen.

He could be bit
If he got bit and lived, a major decline in our hobby would happen
If he got bit and died, well who nows what would happen to out hobby?

They realy need to get some brains. Im just wondering what his/hers parents are doing letting a 13 year old have gaboon vipes


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

Moshpitviper said:


> lest we forget our good friend Steve Irwin was working with venomous and crocodilians at about the same age. if anything.... i'm envious.


Thats very true, but also he had adult supervision, his farther was always with him whilst doing these acts.


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

Declan123 said:


> He got pictures heading them etc.. and on his pool table..


At least he's doing that, and not just poking them with sticks. I dare say if he's been doing it that long he is the son/nephew etc, of an experianced hot handler.


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

whose to say he's not the best hots handler the world has ever seen?

Maybe letting a 10year old loose with gabboons may be a little irresponsible, but oh well. Maybe he's really good at it and will become the next steve irwin.

You shouldn't criticise based on age


----------



## muru (Apr 27, 2008)

mike515 said:


> whose to say he's not the best hots handler the world has ever seen?
> 
> Maybe letting a 10year old loose with gabboons may be a little irresponsible, but oh well. Maybe he's really good at it and will become the next steve irwin.
> 
> You shouldn't criticise based on age


gotta agree with that to a certain extent. more the age thing than anything, you see it a lot in the hobby, i have worked in a few places years ago in which people refused to accept my advice over the older staff, and guess who was right!

i have personally gained most of my varanus knowledge from a lad who at the time wasnt old enough to drive.

not forgetting that younger generations can pick up knowledge more quickly than someone in their 30's - 40's anyway


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

It's stupid really. Youth isn't a sign of inability, or lack of knowledge. I have a damn site more knowledge about fish then most people I know. Im 18 and im not the oldest person i know


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

Snake_Pliskin said:


> yeah got it in one.. what a good guess i made eh! :lol2:
> had to be america.... lol


Hey...watch that mate...:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

I'd really like to see this....so would the authorities I bet...someone send it too me please.


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Viperkeeper said:


> I'd really like to see this....so would the authorities I bet...someone send it too me please.



Done mate : victory:


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks mate but it's now "private" and only open to people they've added.


----------



## SleepyWilly (Jun 2, 2008)

Viperkeeper said:


> Hey...watch that mate...:Na_Na_Na_Na:


My thoughts exactly no need to drag country into this, well anyways some parents are just dumb could of happened in any country. Furthermore maybe the kids dad knows alot about reptiles and such or maybe his parents are oblivious and they have no idea its venomous, but i wonder how much did it cost they have to know something.


----------



## joe190 (Jun 28, 2008)

hey can i have his mysapce too wanna see this for myself!


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

joe190 said:


> hey can i have his mysapce too wanna see this for myself!


PM Sent


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

is there any proof that they are his snakes and not pictures he has had taken with his dads/uncle or whatevers snakes. 

teenagers have been known to lie :whistling2:

however if they are his snakes i do think it is pretty crazy. there is nothing wrong with youngsters joining the hobby and i would never judge anyones knowledge on there age, but a venemous snake and a 13 year old boy is a recepie for disaster im affraid.

can you please P.M me his myspace..... bet he feels well popular with all theses adds coming in!


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks for pm, only problem is that he only accepts friend requests from people with his second name or his email address!


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

knighty said:


> Thanks for pm, only problem is that he only accepts friend requests from people with his second name or his email address!



Ahh i aint a clue then... He added me a while back


----------



## shelley_draven (Jul 5, 2008)

Snake_Pliskin said:


> omg.. seriously? *what kind of parent would let a kid have those*.. :censor: i dunno who to start ranting about first to be honest.


maybe his parents don't like him very much?


----------



## evilchild (Jul 3, 2008)

shelley_draven said:


> maybe his parents don't like him very much?


:lol2: even if it wasn't venoms, it could still make a mess of his arm, hand, face what ever. lets face it they got the biggest fangs of all?


----------



## Magik (Jul 22, 2008)

Age is not an indication of intelligence or a lack there of!Maybe he was being mentored by an experienced handler?Maybe they were his and nobody he knew had any experience and was lucky to have survived this long?whatever the mentality behind it a child does not have the maturity(they could KNOW more about every species of snake than you but that does not mean he has the maturity to respect the fact that with one wrong move or one wrong judgment and he is dead)to deal with these potentially lethal animals!When I have a child I would allow him to watch how I handle my animals from a young age but I would not allow him to even help in cleaning etc of my dangerous animals until he understood just how important it is to be careful!This is just my opinion and how people deal with there animals is theres


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Handling an animal properly is a little more sensible than willingly having mambas roaming around the room!!!

Maybe he did it for charity - cus apparently that would make it ok!!! :lol2:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i don't really know what to say about this thread. i'm a little confused(surprise). what are people saying here exactly? that the kids has venomous snakes but shouldn't keep them or that he handles them in a careless manner? i got the impression that some were saying in effect "there outta be a law". is that right or am i way off base? clue me in someone if you don't mind.:crazy::crazy:


----------



## Magnum0 (Apr 10, 2008)

If hes 13 years old, then they are his dads snakes. He may have pictures of them, but probably doesnt have a part to play in caring for them. But then again it is America...


----------



## sean k (Dec 20, 2007)

*herps*

i am only 15 and i keep over 70 reptiles and amphibians once you get into these you want more and more, i can understand why he would want them, but i would not even get any of them at my age. but i would love a dwarf caiman when i get older.


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

glidergirl said:


> Handling an animal properly is a little more sensible than willingly having mambas roaming around the room!!!
> 
> Maybe he did it for charity - cus apparently that would make it ok!!! :lol2:


:lol2:


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

I reckon they are probably his parents who are very experienced and would like their son to do the same thing. 

If they are his I doubt he even has any parents.


----------



## Alex27 (Jul 26, 2008)

id rather let a kid have a retic than a gaboon


----------



## laserbomb11 (Aug 16, 2008)

I'm only 11 and theres no way i'd get anything venomous!


(yet):whistling2:


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

pastelpythons27 said:


> id rather let a kid have a retic than a gaboon


:lol2:


----------

